# Changes with 2009 IRC Wall Bracing



## PhilRSchultz (Jan 20, 2010)

I have been getting acqainted with the new 2009 International Residential Code wall bracing procedures using the below link to a power point presentation as an aid to interpreting the code. There are (2) points mentioned in the power point presentation which I have been unable to verify in the 2009 IRC and was wondering if someone might be able to shed some light on where and in what code the author of the power point presentation may have been pulling the following information:

(1) "Single-family detached homes in Seismic Design Categories A,B,&amp;C and Townhomes in Seismic Design Categories A&amp;B are exempt from seismic bracing- only wind bracing required"

(2) "Maximum Braced Wall Line spacing is 60ft for wind"

http://www.engr.psu.edu/phrc/Conference/20...%20and%20II.pdf


----------

